# Genie mini clients and IP



## ysottot (Jul 29, 2013)

Does the mini genie clients need to have IP addresses assigned? I have the DCA2SR0-18 and have given my clients IP addresses. Also gave the DCA and address.
Issue is that in the mini clients I can't get YouTube to work. It does work on the Genie H34.
Also when I run the "connect network" I get the message "network services have started successfully, but connection tests failed.
Any ideas?


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

First ignore network services completely. They do nothing for you unless you use century link telephone service.

Second, let it go all auto ip addresses and see what happens. There should never be a need to assign IP address to any dtv equipment. Some people say it works better that way, but i believe something is unusual in their home network (i think they have something on their network that conflicts with dtv equipment for some reason. upnp is something that has been suggested sometimes to be turned off to fix issues and it has for many, including me.) for that to the the case because I have never run assigned ips and everything works fine for me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

All my clients have IP addresses, I see then using DHCP to ask for an address in my routers log.

I take it you're running the connect network from the HR34 since if you go to the network settings tab on the clients it says you can't to that from there. BTW, you can tell if the C31/C41 are doing a function vs. the HR34/HR44 (like remote control), the clients use a different font when doing functions directly on the them vs, the Genie server.

If you hit the - (botton left corner) on the remote for the HR34 what does it say?


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Not to hijack this thread, as I was just going to start a thread close to topic. To OP please don't be mad at me. I am also wondering if I should static ip my clients and genie via my router. I have done it today but found something odd in all this. Im miffed about this one.

In my system info display page the mac id's for clients match the original box each client came in. I static ip'd all devices before connecting them to the router itself. Then I checked the connected devices and one client was not at the static ip I chose for it, furthermore the mac id was different on fifth pair of letter/# set. The device in question is a C41-500, my other client is a C41-100.

Any ideas?

I changed static ip for the C41-500 to what it gave me when at the wrong ip.


----------



## ysottot (Jul 29, 2013)

says
Receiver 423460
SWiM Connected
Internet: Connected

the above shows on all TV's
Then You Tube app should run?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ysottot said:


> says
> Receiver 423460
> SWiM Connected
> Internet: Connected
> ...


Yes then it should run, check parental controls, if enabled, to allow web videos.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

adamson said:


> Not to hijack this thread, as I was just going to start a thread close to topic. To OP please don't be mad at me. I am also wondering if I should static ip my clients and genie via my router. I have done it today but found something odd in all this. Im miffed about this one.
> 
> In my system info display page the mac id's for clients match the original box each client came in. I static ip'd all devices before connecting them to the router itself. Then I checked the connected devices and one client was not at the static ip I chose for it, furthermore the mac id was different on fifth pair of letter/# set. The device in question is a C41-500, my other client is a C41-100.
> 
> ...


I've seen behavior like that on other boxes, like my OOMA adapter. I just used what the router logs show as the MAC that the DHCP request came from and not worry about it.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

adamson said:


> Not to hijack this thread, as I was just going to start a thread close to topic. To OP please don't be mad at me. I am also wondering if I should static ip my clients and genie via my router. I have done it today but found something odd in all this. Im miffed about this one.
> 
> In my system info display page the mac id's for clients match the original box each client came in. I static ip'd all devices before connecting them to the router itself. Then I checked the connected devices and one client was not at the static ip I chose for it, furthermore the mac id was different on fifth pair of letter/# set. The device in question is a C41-500, my other client is a C41-100.
> 
> ...


Unless you're an expert on LANs, and maybe even if you are, there's no need now for fixed IPs, and they can cause problems. For those on fixed IPs and no problems, of course, leave it be.

I'd run complete set up again, using defaults.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

There are a lot of devices connected to my network, furthermore I do not have a back up power supply. I live in FL and there are frequent brief power outages. Therefore I prefer to static ip most all items. There is no way to manually set the ip at each client, only the genie itself. So that is why I prefer static ip's.

Called DTV and no help, yes its all working...but still does anybody know why one client is showing a different mac id on my routers connected devices page?


----------



## ysottot (Jul 29, 2013)

Nothing is blocked in the parental controls. When I try the You tube and watch something app I get a message saying there was a problem connecting to the internet. I run the test and it tells me I have no phone connected.
I works on the main Genie unit but none of the clients.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ysottot said:


> Nothing is blocked in the parental controls. When I try the You tube and watch something app I get a message saying there was a problem connecting to the internet. I run the test and it tells me I have no phone connected.
> I works on the main Genie unit but none of the clients.


Just tried mine and the client plays YouTube just fine. Guess I'd call DIRECTV and report the problem to them.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Wow ... I'm sort of lost on this thread;

I don't have any of the RVU Mini Genies in my setup here, but I was told a while back the Mini Genies only use 169.254.xxx.xxx APIPA range addresses to connect to the Genie server, nor did I know there any way to assign them static IPs like the Genie sever or other DVRs.

I thought RVU capable TVs don't use APIPA and can be assigned static IPs, but not the Mini Genies.

Live and learn I guess ...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

adamson said:


> There are a lot of devices connected to my network, furthermore I do not have a back up power supply. I live in FL and there are frequent brief power outages. Therefore I prefer to static ip most all items. There is no way to manually set the ip at each client, only the genie itself. So that is why I prefer static ip's.
> 
> Called DTV and no help, yes its all working...but still does anybody know why one client is showing a different mac id on my routers connected devices page?


You absolutely do not need fixed IPs to get whole home, and Genie-client going on internet nor to interconnect. I don't know why you won't try what I suggest. Clients get a MAC address that's out of range of just about any router.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> Wow ... I'm sort of lost on this thread;
> 
> I don't have any of the RVU Mini Genies in my setup here, but I was told a while back the Mini Genies only use 169.254.xxx.xxx APIPA range addresses to connect to the Genie server, nor did I know there any way to assign them static IPs like the Genie sever or other DVRs.
> 
> ...


The mini clients can only get an address via DHCP, there are no settings in the box to assign a static.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Im no expert in any of this stuff, I do know a lot though about the networking side of things. Thank you RAD for a response.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

There are a lot of devices connected to my network, furthermore I do not have a back up power supply. I live in FL and there are frequent brief power outages. Therefore I prefer to static ip most all items. There is no way to manually set the ip at each client, only the genie itself. So that is why I prefer static ip's.

Called DTV and no help, yes its all working...but still does anybody know why one client is showing a different mac id on my routers connected devices page?


To add to what others have already said about just using auto, as to why it shows a different Marc address who knows. Not something I'd worry about if ts working. I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a mislabel on the box.

As for your frequent power outages, that really shouldn't matter no matter which route you go the router should take care of it either way when power comes back up. If its all on auto, it will assign again, and in my experience, usually the same ip addresses as well. My suggestion however is to put your router and modem and such on a battery backup. I have all my gear including my DVRs on battery backups due to power power fluctuations and outages in my area. Its not because I worry about ip addresses or anything of that nature, it's because I worry about my equipment getting fired for having the wrong voltage and massive surges when power goes on and off. Any reason you don't have a batter backup? They aren't to expensive if you get a small one just for your router and modem.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> To add to what others have already said about just using auto, as to why it shows a different Marc address who knows. Not something I'd worry about if ts working. I wouldn't be surprised if it was just a mislabel on the box.


It is not a mislabeled carton for the device. I stated that the carton sticker mac id does match the directv system info page on the genie. In my network only the second from last letter/# set of mac id is different.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

So any guru that can explain this I would like to hear it. My whole system is working fine, very pleased with everything! Just something odd to report I guess.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> The mini clients can only get an address via DHCP, there are no settings in the box to assign a static.


OK, that clears confusion there;

But the Genie and mini clients don't use APIPA to connect with one another, and instead the mini clients get their IP addresses via DHCP from the router?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

The Mini Clients actually get an IP from the Genie itself. They are in the 169.254.X.X range and you cannot set them to be static or set DHCP reservations for them.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

The Mini Clients actually get an IP from the Genie itself. They are in the 169.254.X.X range and you cannot set them to be static or set DHCP reservations for them.

Actually the mini clients do ask for an address off your network address range and you can ping them and setting a DHCP reservation does work. That's not saying that they also don't use the 169.254/16 block for client/server data.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

RAD said:


> Actually the mini clients do ask for an address off your network address range and you can ping them and setting a DHCP reservation does work. That's not saying that they also don't use the 169.254/16 block for client/server data.


Yes you are spot on. Although I am still not settled on the C41-500 mac id being incorrect on my network. It is static ip'd through the router with the errant mac address. Talked to tech support twice yesterday, first csr rude, second one took notes for engineering. Anyone else with a C41-500 having a mac address mismatch?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> Actually the mini clients do ask for an address off your network address range and you can ping them and setting a DHCP reservation does work. That's not saying that they also don't use the 169.254/16 block for client/server data.


Even if they do setting them up with a reservation does you no good. They must be on the 169.254.X.X network to work with the Genie.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

The genie I have is static ip'd in the receiver, and the genie and both clients are in dhcp reservation state on my router. It all works great. Except the odd mac id issue. Phoned the installer just a bit ago...left message I want it swapped out. Im sure that will go well because he does not understand networking nothing.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> The Mini Clients actually get an IP from the Genie itself. They are in the 169.254.X.X range and you cannot set them to be static or set DHCP reservations for them.





RAD said:


> Actually the mini clients do ask for an address off your network address range and you can ping them and setting a DHCP reservation does work. *That's not saying that they also don't use the 169.254/16 block for client/server data.*





RunnerFL said:


> Even if they do setting them up with a reservation does you no good. They must be on the 169.254.X.X network to work with the Genie.


And that's what I said. You said that you can't assign an IP address using DHCP reservsation which isn't correct.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

OK, this subject peaked my interest a bit so I dug out my old hub (sorry I don't have a port mirroring switch) and laptop with Wireshark on it and found this out:

- Using a DIRECTV client (C31/C41) client to server (HR34/HR44) packets use the RFC 3927 (169.254/16) addresses for traffic.
- Using a DIRECTV client (C31/C41) when using the 'Extra' applications, Pandora, YouTube and MediaShare they use the IP address assigned by your router, such as 192.168/16 RFC 1918 addresses.
- Using a Samsung TV RVU client the client to server (HR34/HR44) packets use the RFC 1918 addresses and not the RFC 3927 local link addresses that the mini DIRECTV clients use.

Hope that helps clear things up as to what is and isn't being used.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

ysottot said:


> Does the mini genie clients need to have IP addresses assigned? I have the DCA2SR0-18 and have given my clients IP addresses. Also gave the DCA and address.
> Issue is that in the mini clients I can't get YouTube to work. It does work on the Genie H34.
> Also when I run the "connect network" I get the message "network services have started successfully, but connection tests failed.
> Any ideas?


OK, based on what I reported in post http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/206735-genie-mini-clients-and-ip/?p=3163565 you might want to make sure that your client is being able to get an IP address from your router. About the only way you can make sure is first check to see if your router has run out of leases to assign, if not then do a reset on the client an check you routers log to see if you're seeing a DHCP request come in from the MAC address that's printed on the lable on the bottom of the client. Looks like if you don't have an IP address that's on your internal network assigned to your client then YouTube and Pandora might not work.

UPDATE:I did remember a way to see what IP addresses are in the DIRECTV clients, press and hold the select button on the remote for 10 seconds (or maybe 12, I forget), that will bring up a screen showing the DHCP assigned and local link IP addresses for the client.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

RAD said:


> And that's what I said. You said that you can't assign an IP address using DHCP reservsation which isn't correct.


But you can't and still expect it to work.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

RunnerFL said:


> But you can't and still expect it to work.


Press and hold SELECT on the remote for 10 seconds and you'll see two sets of IP addresses assigned to the cleint, your local networks address assigned via DHCP and the local link address. I assign an address via reservations and the box also gets a 169.254/16 address and yep it all works.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I maintain, though, that unless you're an expert (and there are several posting here) in LANs, etc. you're better off with no reservations and no fixed IPs. Not to say they can't work even if set up by a newbie, but it increases the chances for failure.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> I maintain, though, that unless you're an expert (and there are several posting here) in LANs, etc. you're better off with no reservations and no fixed IPs. Not to say they can't work even if set up by a newbie, but it increases the chances for failure.


I have 17 different devices on my lan...My method prevents failure and easy tracking of devices. So whatever!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Then I'd put you square in the category of experts! 

I really wrote that for folks who ain't expert, which would include me. Now, I did have fixed IPs on everything, but that was before I moved and had to go to a new setup, new, slow internet and different modem. It worked fine for me then, but now I have more users, more devices, and less familiarity with the U-verse supplied modem.


----------



## ysottot (Jul 29, 2013)

I held down the select button and yes there is an IP address from my router. 192.168.0.152. I can ping it too. Also a 169.254.x.x address. But still You Tube says there is no internet but Pandora works.
I'd do a total reset on the HR34 but it says that all recordings will be lost.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

So, not a total reset; just a regular one. The red button does a low level reset, but some will say that's a poor choice, must use the menu.


----------



## ysottot (Jul 29, 2013)

Ok it's working now. I pressed the red reset button on the HR34. While it was rebooting I pressed the red rest button on the clients. I can now watch You Tube.
Thanks to all that contributed.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

adamson said:


> I have 17 different devices on my lan...My method prevents failure and easy tracking of devices. So whatever!


I have 21 and I never assign static ips and I don't have any failures... What is it that fails? Seriously,I dont know or understand what fails to the point you need to use static ips to avoid a failure.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

RAD said:


> OK, this subject peaked my interest a bit so I dug out my old hub (sorry I don't have a port mirroring switch) and laptop with Wireshark on it and found this out:
> 
> - Using a DIRECTV client (C31/C41) client to server (HR34/HR44) packets use the RFC 3927 (169.254/16) addresses for traffic.
> - Using a DIRECTV client (C31/C41) when using the 'Extra' applications, Pandora, YouTube and MediaShare they use the IP address assigned by your router, such as 192.168/16 RFC 1918 addresses.
> ...


Just out of curiosity, if you have it in your setup, what packets do the mini clients use for WH streaming of programs stored on other DVRs outside the Genie server?


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I've got to jump in here and summarize and hopefully clear up some 'misconceptions' about IP addressing. . .

There is ABSOLUTELY nothing wrong with setting Static IPs. Just be sure it's not used by another device and OUTSIDE of your DHCP range in your router. You can 'PING' that IP and see if you get a response before assigning it to another device. For example, if your addressing scheme is 192.168.1.x, you can ping 192.168.1.23 in a DOS window to see if it's used. You can use anything for the last group (x) from 1 -254 as long as it's unused.

You'll have to check in your router for your DHCP range. Linksys typically uses 100-150. Some other routers use 2-254 which isn't very smart.

Reservations are a way to set the same address to something you can't assign an address to. GenieGo is the best example of that. You need to set a Reservation - hopefully again outside of your DHCP range if your router allows it. . . DD-WRT does allow it. If you rely on DHCP for GenieGo, you'll possibly find OOH won't work when you want it to. It's address has changed and your router port forwards are wrong.

Some routers still aren't happy with Directv DVRs and DHCP for some reason.

I set static addresses for anything 'permanent' on my (and others that I support) LAN. I have one reservation - GenieGo. iPhones, iPads or other mobile devices use DHCP. And I keep a list of static addresses and label the devices.

Genie clients do use the 169.x.x.x address to talk to the Genie. The 192.168.x.x (or other local lan address) is used to route to the internet for TVApps, youTube, and Pandora. The 169.x.x.x address is not routeable.

It's not rocket science.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> The Mini Clients actually get an IP from the Genie itself. They are in the 169.254.X.X range and you cannot set them to be static or set DHCP reservations for them.


The 169.x.x.x address is not obtained from the Genie. It's burned into the rom of the client device just like the MAC address.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

HoTat2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have it in your setup, what packets do the mini clients use for WH streaming of programs stored on other DVRs outside the Genie server?


The genie uses the normal MRV path on the local LAN to supply the program to the genie client over the 169.x.x.x address scheme.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

HoTat2 said:


> Just out of curiosity, if you have it in your setup, what packets do the mini clients use for WH streaming of programs stored on other DVRs outside the Genie server?


Don't know, but I would assume there would be no difference since it's the Genie server that's connected to the other HD DVR and not the client.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

The clients don't know anything about other DVRs on the cloud. They only communicate with Genies.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

OK;

Just trying to make some sense as of why the mini clients need to communicate with the Genie server with two different packet address types, one DHCP from the router, and the other APIPA, depending on what particular feature is being used.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Your guess is as good as mine!! It would imply that the internet features are handled by the minis or is the genie just passing these?

Edit: re-reading Rad's post above, he confirmed the mini handles internet features directly.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

dennisj00 said:


> Your guess is as good as mine!! It would imply that the internet features are handled by the minis or is the genie just passing these?
> 
> Edit: re-reading Rad's post above, he confirmed the mini handles internet features directly.


That's probably why the Samsung RVU client doesn't include the "extra's" like Pandora or YouTube, you need to use their SmartTV functions for those applications, why have to write the code twice?


----------

